# Teich verliert seit 2 Jahren Wasser



## mareike (26. März 2017)

Hallo,

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Der Teich ist so angelegt, dass vor dem Teich rundherum ein Moorbeet mit Pflanzen ist. Die Teichfolie wurde über den Uferwall in das Moorbeet bis zum Rand des Beetes angelegt. Ich hatte zwar im Moorbeet Folie angeklebt, da ich es erweitert hatte. Über dem Uferwall ist eine Ufermatte, die ein Stück im Moorbeet steckt, damit das Beet immer mit Wasser versorgt wurde. Das ging auch die Jahre gut.

Ich vermute, da ich in einer Figur, die im Moorbeet steckte, voller kleiner Mäuse war, dass sich in dem Moorbeet Mäuse befinden. Vermutlich haben diese die Folie angeknappert, dass die Folie im Moorbeet nicht mehr dicht ist.

Jetzt habe ich folgendes gemacht, ich habe die Ufermatte aus dem Moorbeet gezogen und nach innen umgeklappt, so dass die Folie sichbar ist. Habe ich jetzt einen Denkfehler? Die Ufermatte kommt mit der Erde nicht mehr in Berührung und trotzdem ist der Wasserstand immer wieder abgesunken. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die dicke Folie ein Loch hat, weil sich darunter keine Wurzeln befinden.

Ich habe schon alles abgesucht wegen eines Loches. Kann denn die Teichfolie auch das Wasser rausziehen? Ich weiß mir keinen Rat mehr. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen?

Viele Grüße und schönes WE
mareike


----------



## troll20 (26. März 2017)

Hallo Mareike, wenn du eine Foliefalte über den Rand hast ist das wie ein Strohhalm. Von daher Falten nach Möglichkeit verkleben. Dann zieht jede Pflanze Wasser über den Rand. Und dann gibt es die normale Verdunstung welche durch Steine die im Wasser liegen aber auch rausschauen noch verstärkt wird.


----------



## krallowa (27. März 2017)

Moin,

wie stark ist denn der Wasserverlust?
Momentan verliert auch mein Teich täglich 1- 2 cm Wasser, Sonne und Wind sind wahre Wassersauger.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## mareike (27. März 2017)

Hallo,

der Teich verliert 15 bis 20 cm Wasser. Ich habe eine Pflanzenrinne vor dem Wall, die mit Steinen abgegrenzt war. Die Steine habe ich auch alle entfernt. Ich verstehe nur nicht, dass der Teich viele Jahre das Wasser gehalten hat, dann kann es doch auch nicht an den Falten liegen?

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## tosa (27. März 2017)

klar, in den Falten wachsen die wurzeln der Pflanzen besonders gut!


----------



## Lion (27. März 2017)

hallo Mareike,
hast Du mal ein Paar Fotos, damit man sich
das ganze ein wenig besser vorstellen kann?
VG. Leon


----------



## marcus18488 (27. März 2017)

Hallo Mareike,

hast du irgendwelche Schilfpflanzen entfernt, die tiefe Wurzeln hatten? Die haben sich in meinem ersten Teich durch die Folie gearbeitet und sind dann außerhalb der Folie weitergewachsen.


----------



## mareike (29. März 2017)

Hallo,

danke für eure Tips. Schilfpflanzen habe ich nicht im Teich, das sind alles Pflanzen, die ca 30 bis 40 cm hoch werden. Ich hatte vorgestern nochmals Wasser aufgefüllt. Gestern waren es 2 cm weniger, heute sind es auch wieder 2 cm.

Bilder kann ich keine einstellen, da meine Kamera nicht intakt ist, deshalb später.

Grüße mareike


----------



## andreas w. (29. März 2017)

He Mareike,

hast schonmal die alte Testversion mit der Kaffeemilch probiert? So ein "Plastikportiönchen" in den Teich (auf einen Fleck) schütten und beobachten ob und wo´s hinfließt. Durch die Sogwirkung eines Loches sollte die Milch richtung Loch fließen und du hast eine faire Chance das vorhandene Loch zu entdecken. Bei 3m³ Wasser sollte eine Kaffeemilch genügen, ansonsten kannste noch eine hinterher schütten.

Sollte es wider Erwarten nicht klappen - die Milch ist für die meisten hiesigen Fische ungefährlich. Also - Versuch macht kluch. 

Gruß und , Andreas.


----------



## RKurzhals (30. März 2017)

Hallo Mareike,
es freut mich sehr, dass Du zu uns gefunden hast ! Mein Teichrand ist eine Dauerpflegestelle . Ich werde diese Woche wieder anfangen, die über die Folienkante gewachsenen Wurzeln sowie die Erde zu entfernen. Die Verdunstungsverluste meines nicht sehr großen Teichs (das sind >10 m³/a bei 25 m² und 10 m² Bepflanzung, alles im Rahmen - "Zacky" hat sogar mal Verdunstungsverluste in Abhängigkeit von der Jahreszeit bestimmt ) sind an sich schon erheblich, aber eine schlecht gepflegte Kapillarsperre ist noch übler.


----------



## mareike (31. März 2017)

Hallo,

mit der Milch werde ich es versuchen, guter Tip.

Grüße mareike


----------



## andreas w. (3. Apr. 2017)

Und ? .... wo läuft die Kuh im Wasser hin ? Haste schonmal probiert?


----------



## mareike (3. Apr. 2017)

Habe es gerade probiert. Die Kuh ist nicht gelaufen, blieb auf der Stelle. 

Gruß mareike


----------



## mareike (4. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe heute morgen einen Fachmann  bestellt, der sich die Situation angeschaut hat. Es kommt eindeutig von der Ufermatte, die saugt das Wasser aus dem Teich. Ich möchte aber gern auf dem Wall die Ufermatte liegen lassen, da sie gut bewachsen ist. Deshalb muss ich sie abschneiden, damit sie nicht mehr mit dem Wasser in Berührung kommt. Könnt ihr mir einen Rat geben, womit ich die Ufermatte schneiden kann? Ich denke mal, das wird schwierig werden.

Hoffe ihr habt einen Tip.

Gruß mareike


----------



## frank2016 (4. Apr. 2017)

Guten Morgen,

das habe ich grade hinter mir... ich habe die Ufermatte mit einer Baumschere geschnitten, und die kapillarsperre freigelegt & hochgelegt.
ich hatte wurzelwerk bis 5cm durchmesser, über die wiese bis in den teich, das hat mich am Tag bis zu 20cm Wasserpegel gekostet.
die arbeit ist mühsam, aber lohnt sich. 
ich habe für ca. 7 lfm meter 2 Tage gebraucht...
  
ich habe erstmal alles mit roten Pflastersteinen unterfüttert, und steine draufgelegt... mal sehen was ich, und wie ich da noch etwas kaschieren kann.

Frank


----------



## mareike (5. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Frank,

das glaube ich dir gern, dass das eine Mordsarbeit ist. Ich hatte im Netz gelesen, dass die Ufermatte mit dem Bosch Elektromesser sich gut schneiden läßt. Dein Uferwall ist breiter, meiner ist schmaler. Was ich versuchen werde, dass ich die Matte von innen rausziehe und vielleicht unterschlagen kann, damit ich mir das Schneiden erspare. Werde mich am WE ranmachen, soll ja gutes Wetter geben.

Gruß mareike


----------



## frank2016 (5. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Mareike,
wenn du zwischen ufermatte und teichfolie wurzeln hast, viel spass 
da wird das brotmesser von bosch überstunden machen 

Frank


----------



## mareike (9. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Frank,
ich hatte im Keller ein altes Elektromesser gefunden. Mit Schere oder sonst etwas hätte ich die Ufermatte nicht durchschneiden können. Leider konnte ich sie nicht aus dem Pflanzengraben rausziehen, mußte also schneiden. Habe noch Wasser abgepumpt, dass die erste Stufe frei war. Heute morgen habe ich mich mit dem Elektromesser drangemacht. Ich habe es geschafft, die Matte rundherum durchzuschneiden, bin aber jetzt fix und alle. Es sind viele Wurzeln darunter, aber keine starken. Jetzt werde ich den Rest unterschlagen, so dass der Rand bestehen bleibt und endlich das Wasser nicht mehr raussaugen kann.

Schönes sonniges WE
mareike


----------



## andreas w. (16. Apr. 2017)

mareike schrieb:


> Habe es gerade probiert. Die Kuh ist nicht gelaufen, blieb auf der Stelle.
> 
> Gruß mareike



He Mareike, hab mal wieder ein paar Tage nicht reingeguckt - ist viel passiert seither.
Schade daß das mit der Milch nicht geklappt hat, wird aber damit zu tun haben daß das Wasser nicht punktuell wegfließt.

Das mit der Ufermatte - die sollte aber nur saugen, wenn sie Kontakt "nach draußen" hat und wenn der unterbrochen ist (eben durch euer abschneiden) dann müsste doch alles passen?

Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall dafür mal die Daumen und wünsche allen ein schönes Osterfest. Eier suchen bitte nur über der Wasseroberfläche . Mahlzeit!

Gruß Andreas.


----------



## mareike (17. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Andreas, ich dachte, jetzt ist alles erledigt. Die Ufermatte hat keinen Kontakt mehr nach draußen, sämtliche Falten habe ich auf Wurzeln kontrolliert und trotzdem sinkt das Wasser bis zu einem Punkt ab. Wenn das Wetter besser ist, fülle ich nochmal Wasser nach und schütte die Milch rein, um zu sehen, ob sie doch noch in eine Richtung fließt. Bin sonst am Ende mit meiner Weisheit.

Wünsche  noch einen schönen Ostermontag.

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## andreas w. (18. Apr. 2017)

He Mareike, wenn das Wasser immer bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt wegläuft, haste mal deine Folie an genau der Höhe rundum nachgeguckt? So wirklich genau? Ansonsten füll nicht viel Wasser nach, evtl. 1-2 cm und dann die Milch. Da ist die Chance höher daß die weiße Farbe im Verlauf zum Loch (oder was auch immer) nach zu vollziehen ist.

Wenn Wasser wegläuft, muß es nachvollziehbar sein. geht nicht anders und du hast zum Glück einen nicht zu großen Teich, sollte funktionieren.

Drück dir nach wie vor die Daumen.


----------



## jolantha (20. Apr. 2017)

Hab jetzt die Stelle gefunden, an der mein Teich Wasser verliert. Es ist nicht die Folie, wo etwas undicht ist, es ist die Dichtung
vom Filterauslauf, wo langsam aber stetig das Wasser rausrinnt, und im Erdreich versickert .
Da kann der Milchtest ja auch nicht klappen .


----------



## marcus18488 (20. Apr. 2017)

Dann hast es ja geschafft. Sei froh, musst nicht mehr so oft nachfüllen


----------

